

Which Tech Giants Birth the Most Successful Startup Founders?  - bhartzer
http://mashable.com/2011/07/27/startup-founders/

======
jhowell
My money is on Parc (A Xerox Company) <http://www.parc.com/services/industry-
contributions.html> (3Com, Adobe, Nortel...)

